# Latest ota and radio



## Adrynalyne

This is the signed ota for 5.10.605.9. Radio is also packaged, and can be flashed via hboot.

ota:
http://www.multiupload.com/NBIGM5VPZ1

radio:
http://www.multiupload.com/3CBAQ9X4FZ


----------



## PacerguyDon

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## cvo515

thanks

do you have an md5 for the radio?


----------



## Adrynalyne

700956620392E953B212C85510788795


----------



## cckeeler

I'm sure a stupid question, but is this ota rooted?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

Radio flashed just fine.....hey wheres a bamf rom for our dinc2?


----------



## JAS_21

cckeeler said:


> I'm sure a stupid question, but is this ota rooted?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


No. Watch for new ROMS and updates. Give the devs a little time


----------



## ryankliber

2.2megabit down in the speedtest app on ntsh ics beta 1


----------



## aBrixx

What is this ntsh rom everyone is using? Protekks? Or?

Edit: Nvm, found it.. Anyone using this latest NTSH beta dated 12/14?


----------



## nitsuj17

aBrixx said:


> What is this ntsh rom everyone is using? Protekks? Or?
> 
> Edit: Nvm, found it.. Anyone using this latest NTSH beta dated 12/14?


use the protekk, aeorvan, omj, sbrissen and company build here...its better and ntsh is just a fork/kang of it anyway


----------



## ballisticn8

if anyone can post a mediafire link for the radio i'd appreciate it, if not, i'll just wait until i get home to download the new radio...

thanks for the up to the OP though!


----------



## seejoshplay

Yeah, thanks for this, assuming it is the same as before - DL, do not unzip, make sure the file is named correctly (pg32img.zip)? , move it to the SD card, check MD5sum, and reboot to bootloader, right?


----------



## tnez

seejoshplay said:


> Yeah, thanks for this, assuming it is the same as before - DL, do not unzip, make sure the file is named correctly (pg32img.zip)? , move it to the SD card, check MD5sum, and reboot to bootloader, right?


Correct

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

The radio sucks, lost my signal twice today. Im going back to the last ota.


----------



## fc127

fixxxer2012 said:



> The radio sucks, lost my signal twice today. Im going back to the last ota.


Really? It improved mine greatly. Could be my imagination, but my 3g speed seems faster now too.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fixxxer2012

Ive never dropped calls before. Went back to the previous and all is well....newer isnt always better lol.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> Ive never dropped calls before. Went back to the previous and all is well....newer isnt always better lol.


I dunno man, I'm getting wayyyyy better signal with this new radio. -86dbm indoors. I usually get -109...


----------



## Cstryon

So, dinc 2 is not my daily driver ( it's my wife's). Can I flash this radio on any rom?

Sent from my A43 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> I dunno man, I'm getting wayyyyy better signal with this new radio. -86dbm indoors. I usually get -109...


Remember it all depends where you live. My signal & data are great on the older OTA radio.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> Remember it all depends where you live. My signal & data are great on the older OTA radio.


That is a good point. Well whatever works lol


----------



## JAS_21

Cstryon said:


> So, dinc 2 is not my daily driver ( it's my wife's). Can I flash this radio on any rom?
> 
> Sent from my A43 using Tapatalk


It doesn't matter what ROM you use. Always be careful when installing a radio update. I download it, move to root of sd card, then verify the md5 checksum. I have the 4EXT Recovery updater app installed and it has md5 check built in the options.

If you have good signal now, you don't HAVE to change the radio. A lot of people flash them because it's newer, but newer doesn't always = better.


----------



## beaton3344

I'm using andybones rom with new radio. My signal went from 105 bouncing from 3g to 1x constantly to were I can connect again. Almost switched carriers until I flashed it. If you have poor signal switch to andys Rom. I tried just flashing in hboot on newts Rom. Didn't work when I went to andys Rom worked perfect. Happy enough now I won't switch carriers and I can use the data again.


----------



## ph1nn

It always cracks me up when people say "i'm getting way better signal now" as if some magical radio update makes your phone have 100,000x better signal. You realize that dBm is logarthimic right? If anything it may help by 1 dBm, not 20. That would imply there was some massive problem with the radio driver before, which is extremely unlikely to a 6+ month old phone.

Anyway, thanks for posting this, it should be added to the sticky radio thread, and a real review would be nice not "i'm getting way better signal and cdma is much faster", sure you are.


----------



## tylerlawhon

Actually it is helping with some dead spots at least where I'm at. At my house I'm getting zero to one bar, now I'm getting one to two bars. Its not huge, but still an improvement. I don't think it would mean something was bad with the drivers, but that they figured out how to make them more effective or just work better. Obviously its called development for a reason. Just try it and if you don't like it, flash back to the older one. I know several people who've done it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using Forum Runner


----------



## beaton3344

It has helped me a lot. I live where we have no signal. And I can tether and connection is much better. What ever changed helped a lot.


----------



## fixxxer2012

im giving the new radio a second go on my new dinc2, we shall see.


----------



## dylans

So for this ota, I can just full wipe and flash in recovery? I'm running cm7 now


----------



## ffsimons

Anyone Have a copy of the radio cause since megaupload got burned?


----------



## fc127

ffsimons said:


> Anyone Have a copy of the radio cause since megaupload got burned?


Try this: http://db.tt/Eol5BxR0

The checksum is listed in the OP.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## joshhendry

fc127 said:


> Try this: http://db.tt/Eol5BxR0
> 
> The checksum is listed in the OP.
> 
> Sent from my DInc2


Does anyone have these files where I can actually download them? The links in the OP are both dead. I'm trying to get my wife's Dinc 2 back to stock so she can send it back into Verizon.


----------



## jeremytn86

joshhendry said:


> Does anyone have these files where I can actually download them? The links in the OP are both dead. I'm trying to get my wife's Dinc 2 back to stock so she can send it back into Verizon.


 dude read the post right above yours lol. And thanks for putting that up for dl man


----------



## ph1nn

Could someone link this ROM please, the links are dead.


----------



## tylerlawhon

ph1nn said:


> Could someone link this ROM please, the links are dead.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22642383] This[/URL] is over at XDA. Hope it helps.

Sent from my Mikrunny'd Superphone using Magic (TapaTalk)


----------



## mix3d

joshhendry said:


> Does anyone have these files where I can actually download them? The links in the OP are both dead. I'm trying to get my wife's Dinc 2 back to stock so she can send it back into Verizon.


You shouldn't need to change the radio when going back to stock.... unless you did something really funky.
If anything, you should downgrade the radio to an earlier version, to match the stock gingerbread I imagine you will/have put back on.


----------

